# i need common plec advice



## barty boy (Aug 25, 2009)

hi ppl im new here does any 1 know how 2 sex a common pleco i have no idea 
i just curious 2 be honest 
an does any1 know if sand is better than gravel i tryin 2 convince my girlfriend lol 
cheers ppl any advice helpful  :console:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

some folks like gravel ; and some like sand..sand can develop deadly gas pockets..i prefer gravel..
don't worry about sexing your pleco...it isn't big enough..wait until it gets to be 18-24 inches..it will be easier then..
for more information on plecos try this site...................................

www.planetcatfish.com


----------



## barty boy (Aug 25, 2009)

cheers 4 the advice i jus really like the look of sand i might jus try a finer gravel 
an i was wondering 

i was lookin at getting another pleco but smaller 
could i do that i have a 50gal tank and 1 8" pleco but ive been told if i added a smaller 1 my big 1 will kill it


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Common plecos do get aggressive to eachother once they start to get bigger, I wouldn't put another one in a 50 gallon.


----------

